# Spring fling anyone?



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

We used to gather at Sandy Point State Park, beginning of Striper season. Maybe we can get one more in before I cast my last line.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Those were some good times. We'll see what kind of responses we get. BTW, remember the pier clean ups we used to do?


----------



## Beachlover (Mar 21, 2019)

I would like to come to one of these. Just post the time and day. My work schedule is kind of wonky until June but I will definitely make the effort.


----------



## WoodFish (Oct 7, 2006)

Sounds good to me. Just need to know the date time and what to bring?


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

shaggy said:


> We used to gather at Sandy Point State Park, beginning of Striper season. Maybe we can get one more in before I cast my last line.



Maybe I can convince Eugene C. to make a trip to the spring fling.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

By the responses, or should I say lack of, it doesn't look like it will happen which in the end is probably the best considering the coronavirus pandemic. Stay safe folks.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Snatched the words from my mouth*



catman said:


> By the responses, or should I say lack of, it doesn't look like it will happen which in the end is probably the best considering the coronavirus pandemic. Stay safe folks.


 I told my son about the proposed fling and he remembered a lot of you old guys. He is 27 years old now. I still fish every chance I get and wouldn't mind seeing y'all again.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Is spsp even open? Might check Saturday morning


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

shaggy said:


> We used to gather at Sandy Point State Park, beginning of Striper season. Maybe we can get one more in before I cast my last line.


Spring Fling 2012 
Sandy Point State Park
Pier and Surf finest anglers back in the day
"Miss those days"
Photos by : Jamaican Fisher


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

we might get that lucky about 3-4 months from now.I have paper work to be out.Alot of people in the dmv are not following the rules.Might be longer than that.Good luck an be safe out there.🍻🥂


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice Pictures! I haven't seen some of those faces in years. Wow so many memories!


----------

